# For those who groom their own dogs...



## alexdo

What clippers and clipper blade size do you use?
Going to ask for the Andis clippers for Xmas...


----------



## Lindor

These are the clippers that I have and I bought the comb attachments to go with it.


----------



## fairlie

Mine are Andis too, and right now they are so dull Rufus looks like a shrub. Does anyone know how to sharpen clipper blades? I looked online but can't even work out which way/which side/which part to pull them against the grinding stone.


----------



## lady amanda

I have the exact same clippers too..though I dont always groom Lady myself. and have never attempted Cricket.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

I have those too thinking I'd do them in my own. After several attempts and racing stripe like strips across poor Lexi's back I gave up and now just pay the groomer to groom it my way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lynn<3

I use the Andis Pro-clip AGC (need to get guide combs for it). 

My Aimee Jane has tight poodle curls, and these cut through them like a hot knife through butter.

Through trial and error, I've learned to take a break ever ten minutes (and oil the blade!)and just do a simple short clip all over. 

I had asked a professional groomer on which clippers to use on poodle fur after my $30 Wahl clippers bit the dust when I tried them on tight curls.


----------



## DB1

There are lots of pretty good clippers out there, just don't go and buy cheap ones from a discount store (Aldi's were selling some at around £20 recently, I think a lot of groomers will be getting coat rescue cases after people try those!), there are lots of grooming supply companies, prob good to check them out there and then you can look on amazon/e-bay type sites to see if you can get them cheaper - mind you, you may not get such good service if you have probs then. I use Moser Max 45, they are good workhorse clippers and average in price for the ones used by professionals. you can then get blades in different lengths as well as comb guards (the metal ones are best). To use comb guards the coat has to be washed and fluff dried (brushed while being dried which stretches out the coat) otherwise the coat will just get caught in it, if you want a pretty short cut then a blade will possibly go through with less prep but this blunts the blades much quicker. Fairlie, I'm not sure to be honest, its easy to take the blades apart but i'm not sure of the grinding side, I get mine sharpened by a professional, although I have some ceramic blades (andis) and you can get replacements for just the cutting - actual blade part.


----------



## theaccessman

I bought a good Oster clipper @ $70-80 USD on sale which came with a #10 blade and I also bought a set of 5-6 clip on blade guides of multiple reductions @ $20-25 USD. The clip on guides make it much easier to groom evenly and allows you to change the guide for different areas of the dog. As far as sharpening the clipper blade which will eventually need to be done just ask around at a pet supply store, a professional groomer, or check the internet for blade sharpening as most knife/ scissor sharpening businesses will also sharpen and balance your clipper blade. There is a lot I learned to sharpening clipper blades besides sharpening such as the tension and balance of the clipper blade.


----------



## Adds

Andis all the way but you need to comb out all knots/matts first as they just get caught in the guide.


----------



## fairlie

For the record I eventually brought my clippers to the groomer and had her sharpening guy do them for 5$. They work perfectly again.


----------



## Jules1064

We have problems getting Dino to sit still. He always ends up with a bald patch somewhere.he had a bad experience at the groomers which is why we do it ourselves. Any advice?


----------



## Miss Lilly

Hello  I too groom at home - in my case because my poo is not comfortable with strangers.

I would highly recommend the Positive Dog Husbandry group on Facebook for tips to help you and your dog feel happier about various procedures including grooming, teeth cleaning, nail clipping etc.


----------



## Law

Hi , I am thinking about grooming buddy small cockapoo with tight curls any recomendations on buying clipper sets . Thanks &#55357;&#56898;


----------



## alexdo

The best clippers are the corded Andis 2 speed.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Andis-2-Sp...1543823174&sr=8-3&keywords=andis+dog+clippers

I also use the Heineger cordless but they are more expensive...
You will also need a 5 and 10 blade and comb attachments depending on how long you want your dogs hair...


----------

